# Bug out with Dog



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

My First post... been lurking for a while, and I pretty much used this site to build my bugout kit.

One thing I haven't seen is buggin out with a dog. I have 2 yo GSD. (German Shepherd). I couldn't imagine leaving her behind partly because of love and partly because she is an amazing tool. She tracks and defends. I have picked up a Outwardhound







backpack and she can carry 6 full cans of food and 80oz of water.

What else should I pack for a dog?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I have a similar bag pack for my dog.
Things I've included beyond food & water:
Collapsible food and water dish. 
Leash
Paracord (longer/substitute leash if/when needed)
Small roll of electric tape. Basically, near the end of a roll. Our bag has reflective tape on it. Sometimes that could be good, other times bad. The ele. tape is to cover that reflective tape if desired.
I'm considering adding a dose of Flea/tick meds and 1 Heartworm pill.

If you & your dog doesn't already do this, put the pack and load on your dog and have her wear it during the day for a couple days. At first, my dog wouldn't even move with it on. After we got past that stage, it took some tweaking to get it fit right.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Often overlooked items...*

Dog booties to protect their feet during a long hike/walk over rough terrain. Some type of cleansing/medicated wipes to keep your dog's feet clean, especially in winter when there is road salt. The salt can really mess up an animal's paws. A favorite toy to play with during rest/down times.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We will not leave unless we have to,like nukes or whatever.

But the dog idea is really a good idea,glad you joined us.I never would have thought of a dog pack.

We have 3 dogs we would'nt leave any of them.Ones too old to carry the others ones nuts emotionally so that leaves one to carry.

Will have to make some kind of back pack for the abled mind and bodied one.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

think about adding a pull cart for the dog. if the dog is big enough they will be able to pull up to a couple of hundred pounds (or more) with a little training. big help if you have to walk to bug out.:2thumb: less I have to carry.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

cart could also carry a small child.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

A pull-cart is good if you have the right breed of dog as well as the right terrain. FL and LA are pretty flat so it's doable. Honolulu or the hills of PA (where I live), once you're off pavement, the terrain is too rough for a dog pulling a cart.

Meercat - Looking at what you pay for something already made, I'd go that route instead of making one. The OP has a Outwardhound and I have a Mountainsmith. BTW, Backcountry seems to have them on sale for 1/2 price right now.
Mountainsmith Dog Pack from Backcountry.com


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an 8 month old black lab pup wouldn't dream of leaving without him. Where did you get the doggie backpack? I have thought about one of those also. Also for bugout or bugin food I keep 3-40# bags rotating constantly grandfather, father, son that way the food is always reasonably fresh. My lab has extremely sensitive ears and lets me know what's going on in the middle of the night.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bczoom said:


> A pull-cart is good if you have the right breed of dog as well as the right terrain. FL and LA are pretty flat so it's doable. Honolulu or the hills of PA (where I live), once you're off pavement, the terrain is too rough for a dog pulling a cart.
> 
> Meercat - Looking at what you pay for something already made, I'd go that route instead of making one. The OP has a Outwardhound and I have a Mountainsmith. BTW, Backcountry seems to have them on sale for 1/2 price right now.
> Mountainsmith Dog Pack from Backcountry.com


 Thanks for website but my puter won't let me stay on it long enough to get the price.

My dog is about 60lb.s that is young enough and mental enough to carry a BOB.
The other one is 100lb.s but about 10 yr.s old ,a old hound dog that will give her life for ya,very protective yet gentle unless someone gets aggressive around us.Then I have the Scooby Doo panic dog that weighs about 35-40lb.s.

All will bark and two are good watch dogs.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

For food - There was a thread a while back about feeding dogs rice & beans. Make sure (s)he'll eat a variety - including meat with light bones (like chicken), fish, eggs, beans/rice (I've heard soy sauce can make it sweeter to them).

Make sure not to over load the doggie pack - dogs are pretty long animals (long backs)2, not ideal for a heavy pack. I'd consider packing lighter, but bulkier things for the dog. The cart sounds like a great idea! If I ever get another large dog I'll try it.

Basic first aid - a surgical wash, first aid kit, razor, gauze / sling material, toe nail clippers. I'd have some basic anti-biotics, I've used the general farm ones from the feed store - it comes in a foil bag as a powder.

If you are crossing state lines make sure you have anything needed for that (just in case).

Did you defense train the dog yourself? Any resources you can recommend to that end?


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Then I have the Scooby Doo panic dog that weighs about 35-40lb.s.


:lolsmash: I have one of these - about 25-30 pounds though.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Aemilia said:


> For food - There was a thread a while back about feeding dogs rice & beans. Make sure (s)he'll eat a variety - including meat with light bones (like chicken), fish, eggs, beans/rice (I've heard soy sauce can make it sweeter to them).
> 
> Make sure not to over load the doggie pack - dogs are pretty long animals (long backs)2, not ideal for a heavy pack. I'd consider packing lighter, but bulkier things for the dog. The cart sounds like a great idea! If I ever get another large dog I'll try it.
> 
> ...


 Never feed a dog cooked bones of any kind.We give our dogs raw bones to keep tartar off their teeth.Vets want 500 bucks to clean a dogs teeth,when a raw bone will do it for a couple $'s.

Most dog foods have corn in it and thats not good fro dogs.Rice is better.Our dogs have to eat what we can feed them though,so it has corn.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks for website but my puter won't let me stay on it long enough to get the price.


Why are you being kicked off the site???
Reg $54.95
Now $27.48


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's more info on prepping for pets: Pets


----------



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

Aemilia said:


> Did you defense train the dog yourself? Any resources you can recommend to that end?


I did train her myself. I picked up a police training sleeve on ebay for about 100 and used that. Turned it into a game. I followed the training practices for shitzhund. I wanted to get her Shitzhund certified, but she is a bit to spacey for that. But she picked up defense pretty well. She'll attack on command and will not release until person is on the ground or a I call drop.

Schutzhund Training - Learn about this amazing dog sport!

And this is my GSD... Abigale Von Billhiem


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Red tape...*

Don't forget to pack the animals' rabies inoculation certificate and licensing documentation. If challenged, you might not be able to bring your pet with you into some areas with out the proper documentation that they are disease-free.


----------



## Kursac (Jul 3, 2011)

efbjr said:


> Don't forget to pack the animals' rabies inoculation certificate and licensing documentation. If challenged, you might not be able to bring your pet with you into some areas with out the proper documentation that they are disease-free.


Very good point there I have had dog packs for years with my dogs. best to train them young and often with them. they have the hardest time learning to walk far enough around things with them on. The get caught on every doorway for a while till they learn. I have to say your dog could mean difference if you live or die in a fall situation if you believe in that kind of thing.:dunno: You might abandon your dog but your dog will never abandon you.they can hunt and kill for you as well as fight for you and your own. A dog will always defend its pack.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Unfortunately my old gal is past carrying a pack, she gets tired and sore easily these days. So I either bug out in a vehicle, we stay put or we walk a few hundred yards then rest for a bit then travel more. Leaving her behind, alive, is not an option. She will not suffer on her own from other beasts or whatnot.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anybody considdered bugging out on a motorcycle with a dog? I guess you would need a side car. I think about how much easier it is to manuver around traffic on a bike.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

sailaway said:


> Has anybody considdered bugging out on a motorcycle with a dog? I guess you would need a side car. I think about how much easier it is to manuver around traffic on a bike.


My cousin carried his dog on a scooter every where he went. From when it was a puppy until it died of old age. If the scooter went anywhere the dog went to.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PACK GOATS! 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f22/pack-goats-4969/

....................................................................................................................

many 'work' breeds can/will also hunt some of their own food if you let them (many other types will TRY to hunt, but how many things can a chihuahua really take down?  )


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Has anybody considdered bugging out on a motorcycle with a dog? I guess you would need a side car. I think about how much easier it is to manuver around traffic on a bike.


Should work...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

sailaway said:


> Has anybody considdered bugging out on a motorcycle with a dog? I guess you would need a side car. I think about how much easier it is to manuver around traffic on a bike.


We have friends that put one of those baby/child seats for a bicycle on the back of their motorcycle and trained their dog to sit in it. They use a harness and clip the dog into it. I swear you can see that dog smile when they ride; husband, wife, and dog. Fortunately it's one of those quieter, more sedate cycles. Our dog is scared of our noisy motorcycle.

The original poster of this thread mentioned putting 6 cans of food in the dog pack. If they're not pull-tab make sure you have an opener.

My first though on the cans was the weight, but then when I considered the benefit of the water/moisture already in the food it didn't seem like such a bad idea. We use only dry feed for our dog, which means we'll have to make sure we can find/get water for her.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Never feed a dog cooked bones of any kind.We give our dogs raw bones to keep tartar off their teeth.


My mistake - I should have specified raw bones.



bjielsl said:


> And this is my GSD... Abigale Von Billhiem


Wow what a beautiful dog! Cute kiddo too!



sailaway said:


> Has anybody considdered bugging out on a motorcycle with a dog? I guess you would need a side car. I think about how much easier it is to manuver around traffic on a bike.


I saw a specialized trailer for a bike once - just for carrying the guy's dog.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Aemilia said:


> My mistake - I should have specified raw bones.
> 
> Wow what a beautiful dog! Cute kiddo too!
> 
> I saw a specialized trailer for a bike once - just for carrying the guy's dog.


 Thats ok,just did'nt want any dogs getting splinters in their intestines,horrble death according to vets.:wave:


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

My stupid computer ate my last post (which took like 20 minutes to compose) so I'll just ask this quickly. I'm trying to decide whether to get a large protection type dog (like beautiful Abigale) or a small portable dog (like a pug) for extra eyes and ears. Both have advantages. Large dogs are intimidating and very protective, but small dogs are less to feed and clean up after. They are often more alert, and me and the equalizer can handle whatever happens after being alerted. I am willing to pay for a quality dog and training if needed. He or she will be my "Buddy" for 10 to 12 years, and will be like another member of the family. Temperament is critical; no yappers, barkers, nippers, pacers, etc. and I don't want to worry about him shredding the cat or the meter reader. Or my grandkids.

I'm posting here because the dog people are already here! What are your thoughts? Breeds, breeders, trainers, advantages, disadvantages, etc? thanks


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey! I'm now a Junior Member!


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

One of each? 

You are going to have to feed it and care for it - so I'd get the dog YOU want. You have the right attitude about the long term. I have a small, hyper dog right now, and the problem with more alert is that I often have no idea what she is 'alerting' me about. Anyway, with a close choice like that, I usually make a list - positives on one side, negatives on the other. Also, look at what is available in your area for quality pups/dogs.

Remember it will take your large breed 1-2 years to grow up and start to be protective. My Mom's dog (German Shepard) was 3 or 4 before he really filled out.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

dirtgrrl said:


> My stupid computer ate my last post (which took like 20 minutes to compose) so I'll just ask this quickly. I'm trying to decide whether to get a large protection type dog (like beautiful Abigale) or a small portable dog (like a pug) for extra eyes and ears. Both have advantages. Large dogs are intimidating and very protective, but small dogs are less to feed and clean up after. They are often more alert, and me and the equalizer can handle whatever happens after being alerted. I am willing to pay for a quality dog and training if needed. He or she will be my "Buddy" for 10 to 12 years, and will be like another member of the family. Temperament is critical; no yappers, barkers, nippers, pacers, etc. and I don't want to worry about him shredding the cat or the meter reader. Or my grandkids.
> 
> I'm posting here because the dog people are already here! What are your thoughts? Breeds, breeders, trainers, advantages, disadvantages, etc? thanks


I would start by looking at your lifestyle and residence. Do you have the time to add a canine to your family? What other family members are around that will interact with the dog? Do you have room for an active pup? Do you have space for a large dog? Do you travel a lot? What outdoors activities do you enjoy and will a dog fit in with them? Do you know someone with a breed of dog that you enjoy? Look into what the different breeds require as far as time, space and energy. It is a long term commitment, make sure both you AND your companion will be happy with the arrangement.

I settled with black Labrador retrievers, second one so far. I enjoy fishing and labs love the water. I will always have a large yard and garden, labs need room to run and find stuff. I like the fact that labs are always looking to make YOU happy. I like gardening and labs are a big help at digging holes. Easy going demeanor yet will defend their property and family. Large enough to have a deep bark to help persuade intruders that there are easier places to break into. Great for finding lost keys, wallets or just about anything you have taught them the name of. Excellent warm, soft foot warmers for those winter nights.

But, they also need a lot of attention, especially when young. If you don't have a ton of time to train them early you (and they) will not be happy when they are larger. They like to roll in anything that smells nasty. They like to roll in mud. They like being wet. They like hugs when they are wet and stinky. They will also (if trained early in life) at least stand still for a hosing. They like bringing things to you, this includes dead stinky things after they have rolled in them. They like eating assorted poops and showing you how nice their breathy is afterwards. You take the good with the bad with any breed of canine!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Woody said:


> I would start by looking at your lifestyle and residence. Do you have the time to add a canine to your family? What other family members are around that will interact with the dog? Do you have room for an active pup? Do you have space for a large dog? Do you travel a lot? What outdoors activities do you enjoy and will a dog fit in with them? Do you know someone with a breed of dog that you enjoy? Look into what the different breeds require as far as time, space and energy. It is a long term commitment, make sure both you AND your companion will be happy with the arrangement.
> 
> I settled with black Labrador retrievers, second one so far. I enjoy fishing and labs love the water. I will always have a large yard and garden, labs need room to run and find stuff. I like the fact that labs are always looking to make YOU happy. I like gardening and labs are a big help at digging holes. Easy going demeanor yet will defend their property and family. Large enough to have a deep bark to help persuade intruders that there are easier places to break into. Great for finding lost keys, wallets or just about anything you have taught them the name of. Excellent warm, soft foot warmers for those winter nights.
> 
> But, they also need a lot of attention, especially when young. If you don't have a ton of time to train them early you (and they) will not be happy when they are larger. They like to roll in anything that smells nasty. They like to roll in mud. They like being wet. They like hugs when they are wet and stinky. They will also (if trained early in life) at least stand still for a hosing. They like bringing things to you, this includes dead stinky things after they have rolled in them. They like eating assorted poops and showing you how nice their breathy is afterwards. You take the good with the bad with any breed of canine!


heh that pretty much sums up ALL of my dogs, even the little ones! :congrat:


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Good point, Aemilia, about hyper-alert little dogs. Pugs seemed to be less antsy, but maybe it was just the particular one I met. Also good point about shepherds filling out later. I do have a list in my head, but it'll be better to write it down.

Woody, LMAO! You just exactly described my last dog! He was a really sweet basset mix, shy but with a really deep bark. He had short basset legs and a huge big dog body. I remember a delivery guy coming to the door looking out over my shoulder for the "giant dog" he heard. When Buddy unexpectedly stuck his nose out down by his knees and looked up at him, I thought he'd wet his pants. He loved the stinky stuff, especially the catbox. He passed away a year ago and I miss him terribly. I'm ready for another dog now, and am leaning toward a large dog like a lab or a shepherd, but really want to think it through.

A lot of the stuff you mentioned was addressed in my post that got eaten. I have a big fenced yard, and am willing to take the time for training. You are absolutely correct in that part, and I'm not going to get a dog I can't handle, or would become a danger to anyone not threatening me. I think the biggest reason I was considering a small dog was that as Buddy aged, he couldn't get in and out of the truck very well, so I had to pick him up a lot. He weighed 60 pounds, and that's getting a little too much for me. If I get another puppy, I'll be almost 70 by the time my new Buddy gets creaky, and that may be a problem. But for an awesome dog I'll figure it out.

Thanks, I appreciate all your comments.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Another thing to keep in mind: small dogs have a longer life span than large dogs.

I never realized this until I saw an "age chart" at the Veterinarian's office. The larger the dog, the faster they age.

I happen to LOVE my Pit/lab mix, but a lot of people are terrified of pits, are convinced that they will turn on you with no provocation.

He doesn't fetch, and he doesn't play well with other dogs, but he gets along with the cat, and he is as gentle as he is large.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I to have a pitt. she loves to chase the shadows of dragonflies and butterflies.:nuts: recently she got out of the yard and ran to the house across the street were we found her chasing but not harming the ducks. she would run up to them and then stand their and watch them fly. came home about five mins after playing with the birds. she will not even play tug of war. give her a toy or something even a bone try to pull it back.... all she does is let go of it and stand there and look at you with her tail waging.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Yeah lifting an older large dog is a problem. I'm sure you could come up with something however - I lift half the front half and then the back half. (Probably easier with a long-legged dog than a basset.)

Nice looking dog Ezmerelda - I think pitts have an unfair reputation. The least troublesome dog on our road (until she died of old age) was a pitt.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pit dogs should never be left alone of be around kids.Everytime you hear about a pit maiming or killing a child or older person,you hear the owners talk about what a gentile,good dog they were and how they can't believe the dog could do such a thing.
Pits have a bad reputation because they kill or injure so many others.They even have to keep them in sepreate pens at the humane society and dog pounds,because once they get angry,they go for the kill.

All dogs should be watched around kids,but especailly the more aggressive types.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Pit dogs should never be left alone of be around kids.Everytime you hear about a pit maiming or killing a child or older person,you hear the owners talk about what a gentile,good dog they were and how they can't believe the dog could do such a thing.
> Pits have a bad reputation because they kill or injure so many others.They even have to keep them in sepreate pens at the humane society and dog pounds,because once they get angry,they go for the kill.
> 
> All dogs should be watched around kids,but especailly the more aggressive types.


I've noticed on our local news that some dog attacks are blamed on Pitts, but then you see a photo of the dog in question and it's some other breed.

But I trust my own opinion of my dog, and that of my Vet - he agrees that my dog is not dangerous to my family or our guests. The first time our Vet met our dog, he tried to get the dog to react aggressively, but it didn't work! Instead of getting riled up, the dog just wagged his tail and begged for a scratch. :kiss:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Pit dogs should never be left alone of be around kids.Everytime you hear about a pit maiming or killing a child or older person,you hear the owners talk about what a gentile,good dog they were and how they can't believe the dog could do such a thing.
> Pits have a bad reputation because they kill or injure so many others.They even have to keep them in sepreate pens at the humane society and dog pounds,because once they get angry,they go for the kill.
> 
> All dogs should be watched around kids,but especailly the more aggressive types.


pit bulls were at one time called Nanny dogs. they kept company with the children of a family because they were protective of the family. any breed will become mean if not treated right even Chihuahuas


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

google the term "nanny dogs"


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ezmerelda, your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Ezmerelda, your babies are beautiful!


Thank you. They are a hoot to watch. That little cat thinks he can beat that big ol dog. And the dog pretty much lets him.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> Ezmerelda, your babies are beautiful!


I'll second that, he looks just like my 'big dummy'... who is a 15 yr old lab/unknown mix (maybe pit? :dunno: ) that is afraid of swimming yet loves to run in the rain, until it thunders. He still thinks he's a puppy! The female chihuahua is his 'girlfriend' & she tugs on his ears, nose & lips constantly & he just takes it.

my chihuahuas on the other hand, act a lot like this

Road Runner Video - Road Runner

IMO if chihuahuas weighed 80-100 lbs and maintained their temperament, they would be THE apex predator on any the continent  

it always amazes me how they can combine such feistiness and affection


----------

